# They are here! however . . . PIX ARE HERE!



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Here are my new goats! Saca is the black girl and Daisy is the cream . . . if you notice something funny abotu Daisy's eye she caught a slight cold coming home . ..  I love nigerians~ oh yeah . . . Saca is squashed up looking because of the format I had to do to get it to fit on here . . . I am going to update my site today and post a pix that isn't so squashed together . . . Daisy is actually a couple inches shorter in body length than Saca . . .


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: They are coming home today . . .*

Talitha,

i am glad that your girls are coming home and I bet that they will be everything that you were hoping.

please remember that not all people are up at 7:30 in the morning and that we need to make sure that what we say about others is polite on the boards, not assumptions.

Good Luck with your goaties today!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: They are coming home today . . .*

what a neat day for you........  ...... yes ........we would love to see pics........... :greengrin:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: They are coming home today . . .*

Congrats! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: They are coming home today . . .*

:stars: Congrats! How exciting! Can't wait for pics!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: They are coming home today . . .*

Congratulations Talitha! :leap: And absolutely..you must post piccies!!!


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: They are coming home today . . .*

 Yay to new goaties


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: They are coming home today . . .*

I know, you are having so muchfun getting your girls settled in that you "forgot" about us patiently waiting for those piccies! :ROFL:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: They are coming home today . . .*

They are here!!!! Wahooo! :ROFL: :hair: :leap:

They provided my day with a few more grey hairs a few minutes ago but all is well . ..

I settled them into their new pen, locked Gypsy in the shed so she wouldn't hurt them (she has horns and is baaad company with new goats, takes her alittle while to get used to them) and went off to milk Spirit in the barn. Carrying hay back to the pen for my precious little sweethearts I find them . . . GONE! 
I just stood there for a few moments. _Oh, my gosh, someone is playing a joke on me!_. I could literally feel myself turning green as I glanced toward the woods. I could just see a coyote gobbling them up . . . after all they aren't higher than 20 inches . . . 
I turn around slowly to scan the pasture and there they are, making short work of a tiny pine tree. . . Daisy saw me about the same time I saw her and came running. Saca, a little wild, fallowed willingly. 
I grabbed Daisy around her neck and kissed her, scolded her, and then put them both back in the pen, then went and found the hole they had crawled out of. It was small enough so a standard goat couldn't slip thru---- but small enough for a mini to easily escape. Eyes rolling, I patched it up with a spare piece of wood. Humming to myself as I turned to carry the hammer back to the barn, I hear tiny little hoofbeats behind me and . . . there's Daisy . . . again . . .
So I decided, looking at the mud on her knees, I'll just lock em up in the barn for the night til I deal with the 'other' problems with my pen's fencing.

Anyway, Daisy is not as red as she was in the picture. She is actually cream, and she has nice straight legs that could be a tinsy bit straighter but are okay, the only other problem I have with them is that they seem abit spindly. Other than that she is beautiful!!! Okay ... she could be about 2-3 inches longer in the back . . . but I love her! And i think I found a moonspot on her hindleg! it's a small dark red spot just below the hock . . .
And Saca is a doll! I thought she was agouti, but she is actually black with random white spots and she is gorgoues! Her rump is steep, but her escutcheon (sp?) is great and she has the longest teats ever . . . She could be a little longer, and her legs could be straighter, but she is very pretty girl with nice shoulders I think and she has sharp withers too and an awesome neck!

Daisy has a puffy eye from the trip . . . (they were in a open-top trailer) and just before I left them I noticed she had a cough . . . so I will be watching her very closely. I think there may be something wrong with her chacha conformation-wise, and I will post a pix of it tomorrow . . .
Saca is a hundred percent fine, besides being wild. She is about 2 months along now, and it's starting to show . . . I AM SO HAPPY!!!!

:leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: They are coming home today . . .*

See, I knew you were having a "fun" day!! Can't wait to see your girls.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: They are here! however . . . no pix as of yet . . .*

yay new goaties..

daisy's niece is the same weird kind of color.. she was really dark when i first saw pictures of her, now shes like a peachy cream color..

maybe they get lighter as they age


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: They are here! however . . . no pix as of yet . . .*

I have a Q tho . . . they are so small . . . they barely reach my knees and I am like 5'3 tall. . . does fluffy winter coats make your does look smaller? do you have any pix of your does that have winter coat and are long?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: They are here! however . . . no pix as of yet . . .*

by long backed you mean they are long?


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: They are here! however . . . no pix as of yet . . .*

yes . .. . I'm kind of wondering if I have pygmies instead of nigerians . . . but they aren't cobby, just really fat and fluffy . . .


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: They are here! however . . . no pix as of yet . . .*

It would be better to see pictures, these are registered nigi's right?
It really depends on the bloodlines, some nigi's are to the breed standard of the "dairy goat" as they should be, and seeing different herds sometimes can be "odd".... :shrug:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: They are here! however . . . no pix as of yet . . .*

no you've definetly got nigies

i'll see if i have some.. my girls fluff up down here, and it only gets to the 40's

i can't find any of my girls at the moment.. but they do fluff up alot when its cold and looks chubby, but if they're preggo and cold.. it explains it all


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: They are here! however . . . no pix as of yet . . .*

No...they seem like the right heighth. They might be a little shorter than some nigis, but some bloodlines (like another post said) produce smaller/larger sized than others. I have some that a small and some that are taller and they're all from different bloodlines. The ones that come from the same bloodlines usually have a lot of similar features such as heigth.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: They are here! however . . . no pix as of yet . . .*

I just went to check on them to make sure they were still in the barn . . .    I am officially in love now  . . . like Laurel Haven said . . . DEFINITELY ADICTING . . . I just love my girls . . .!!!! Pray that Saca and Daisy are both bred . . . I want at least one doe kid from each of them! :leap:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: They are here! however . . . no pix as of yet . . .*

Oh how fun! They sound awesome!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: They are here! however . . . no pix as of yet . . .*

here is what they're conformation looks like . . . and the top pix is kind of what Daisy's color is (not so white tho) and what the moonspot looks like . . . note: THESE AREN'T MY GOATIES!


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: They are here! however . . . no pix as of yet . . .*

When we were raising ND's, our does never got really fluffy winter coats though but the bucks did though, we could have spun his coat if we really wanted to.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: They are here! however . . . no pix as of yet . . .*

Yeah, some Nigerians are bred differently. . . . I think everyone is pretty much trying to perfect that and make for a more refined appearance. . . . what we're doing anyways. I hear a lot from some breeders that they prefer the taller Nigerians.

A lot of our does get really fluffy in the winter and look terrible!! They don't even look like the same goaties!!

Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I was actually trying to post pix 3 times and the program kept freezing. . . I will post better pix when the weather get's a little warmer and I can take them out of the barn. It's raining here, so all the pix I took are blurry and shadowy due to the darkness of the barn . .


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

The picture of Saca is squished up . . . I had to do that to make it fit .. . but she is quite long . . . The only things wrong with Saca's conformation: her front legs could be straighter, she has pretty nice shoulders, but could be tighter, she could benefit from a smoother, flatter rump . . . she has a slight overbite . . . but other than that: I love her rear leg set--- and her long teats . . . she has a nice neck, nice width and depth and altho she could be a bit longer I really like her. 
I wish she wouldn't have an overbite tho . . . it's not bad you have to look really close to see it, but it's there . . . :sigh:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Definately look like Nigis to me. And pretty girls - they are!

I hope that they both settled for you.


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Sep 10, 2008)

If you draw blood you can have them tested to confirm pregnancy and also test for CAE if you like.

http://www.biotracking.com/
7.50 for preg check
4.00 for CAE

I will be drawing blood in Dec. and comfirming pregnancy
Also for CAE testing.....everyone that I purchased on my farm came
from herds that test (like Anna Brown). But I will be testing myself and 
every year there after for my own sanity and my buyers


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Sep 10, 2008)

Also ment to say congradulations on your new goaties :greengrin:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Congrats on getting the new girls home!!! Although I can only see one picture of the black & white doe, she is very pretty!!! :dance:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I posted only 1 pix of each doe . . .did you see the cream colored doe? Thanks everyone! Love them~


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Sep 10, 2008)

I only see the black and white one also.


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

No I do not see the cream doe only the black & white doe??? Maybe I am missing something? :doh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

All I see is the black/white doe also....and she is a very pretty nigi, congrats!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

grinning slyly . . . I edited the orignal post . . . and put the pix there . . . I would post another pix of her, but mom's got the laptop (which has the pictures onit) and I'm on the desktop. She was continually in my face . . . wanted to sit in my lap . . . but Saca is sooooo wild . . . I might rename her . . . Saca sounds kind of like the german word 'saceh' which sort of means angry, or your dad will saceh you. . . like scold . . . 

I was thinking of oreo . . . what do you thinK?


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Sep 10, 2008)

:slapfloor: I see it now. I am not sure if that is a moonspot...the pic is a bit fuzzy for me to tell.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

my camera's batteries were low. . . i'll try to take another pix of it today yet . . . but it is dark red, and I rubbed it to see if it was paint or dirt or something and it didn't go away . . . what do you look for when you look at a moonspot?


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Sep 10, 2008)

The technical description is: 
Randomly-placed round light tan or white spots that can be superimposed over any other color or pattern.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I could only find one, and that was it . . . about as big as a dime . . . tan colored . . . :shrug:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i say it isn't a moonspot.. gabby has some darker spots but they aren't moonspots. i'll post pics when i get home..

but gabby and my other two gold goats have darker and lighter spots but some of their hairs are light and the others are dark.. its almost like a roan


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

They look cute, congrats! 

I'm not the one to ask about moonspots. . . .  It kinda looks like one to me but I have not a clue. . . . maybe with a better pic it will be easier to tell.



> Randomly-placed round light tan or white spots that can be superimposed over any other color or pattern.


Mystic Hollow: Just curious where it describes moonspots like this? I keep hearing that white goats cannot have moonspots. :shrug: I'm kind of confused. . . . moonspots honestly don't make much sense to me at all.


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Sep 10, 2008)

These are some good color descriptions pages

http://www.goatspots.com/genetics.htm
http://members.cox.net/foxcroft/genetics.htm#spotting

http://goatconnection.com/articles/publ ... le_4.shtml this one does not talk about moon spots

Honestly, I think moonspots are just a personal color preference (like blue eyes) and this forum is the only place I have heard in depth conversations about them. To me if the doe has the genetic, confrimation and puts the amount of milk in the pail that she should then I am a happy camper :thumbup:


----------

